# stimmt das???



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Es müßte deshalb für jeden Naturliebhaber und Tierfreund einleuchtend sein, daß das Halten von einheimischen Fischen in "naturnahen Gartenteichen", die für gewöhnlich selten größer als  10 qm sind und meistens nur ein Wasser- volumen von weniger als 4000 l haben, eigentlich an Tierquälerei  grenzt. :cry: 

habe ich hier gefunden dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

hallo 
obwohl ich Stanjek (sonst) schätze ,
so weit würde ich nicht gehen !
vielleicht als freiwillig besitzloser Veganer auf einer einsamen Insel...
ne selbst dann nicht !
also doch einen Mittelweg der jeder für sich finden muß

wenn er in der Lage ist diesen zu erkennen !

 :twisted: 
http://www.philolex.de/natur.htm

 :yingyang:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

*war ich !*

tschuldigung ,
war ich !


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

na ich denke, da ist schon was drann. Ich habe aus anderen Gründen Fische bewust nicht eingesetzt. Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass Naturgewässer in Gartenteichgröße (kleine Teiche bis 50 m² Oberfläche) von Fischen besiedelt werden bzw. große Überlebenschancen hätten. 

Die in dem Beitrag geäußerte Meinung trifft meines Erachtens voll auf kleine Gartenteiche zu, die mit Fischen besetzt sind und ohne jegliche oder unzureichende Technik betrieben werden. Ich glaube, dass mit dem richtigen Technikeinsatz eine artgerechte Fischhaltung möglich ist. Unsere Koiliebhaber und die im Bericht erwähnten Aquarianer machen das ja schon lange vor.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Ich habe mich auch für einen Teich ohne Fischbesatz entschieden. Ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Teich. Da ich meinen Teich so natürlich wie möglich, aber ohne auf pflanzliche Schönheit zu verzichten, einrichten möchte, bitte ich euch um Rat.
Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch an die Fotos von meinem Teich? Ich habe inzwischen den Springbrunnen rausgenommen. Jetzt hat er aber keinerlei Pumpe mehr und das Wasser ist über den Winter ziemlich dunkel geworden. Wie kann ich den Teich reinigen? Kann ich etwas Wasser ablassen und mit frischem auffüllen? Kann der Springbrunnen nicht doch ab und zu laufen? Vielleicht kann ich gefährdete Kleinstlebewesen ja irgendwie vor der Pumpe schützen?
Welche Pflanzen empfehlt ihr für Teich und Ufer, damit heimische Tiere sich wohlfühlen?

Grüße vom hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo hexxchen,

ich schlage vor, einer der Mods verschiebt diesen Teil und macht Dir einen eigenen Thread dafür auf. Dennoch hierzu meine Antwort:

Ein reiner Pflanzenteich ist sehr tolerant, Teilwasserwechsel werden eigentlich nicht erforderlich. Dennoch _kann _man einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen (dann würde ich aber nicht unter 50 % des Wasservolumens anfangen). Wenn Dich das bräunliche (wie ich vermute) Wasser stört, würde ich mir allerdings keinen allzu grossen optischen Effekt davon versprechen. Die braune Farbe kommt von irgendwelchen Substanzen (z.B. verrottendes Laub), die ja im Teich verbleiben und auch das Frischwasser wieder einfärben werden. Mein Teich ist derzeit auch brauner gefärbt als er es in einem Monat sein wird. Die Färbung sollte sich mit fortschreitendem Frühjahr rasch legen.

Springbrunnen: Das mit den Kleinstlebewesen lassen wir einmal dahingestellt (die diesbeügliche Behauptung von Stanjek möchte ich nicht allgemein und blanko unterschreiben, allerdings auch keine bewusst unwahren Fotos unterstellen). Wenn wir aber schon von Kleinstlebewesen reden, sprechen wir von mikroskopischen Grössenordnungen (ich habe hier vor einiger Zeit Fotos mit Grössen eingestellt). Wie willst Du sie "schützen", wenn die Pumpe tatsächlich ein alles vernichtendes Mahlwerk darstellen sollte ?

Ein Springbrunnen ist (einmal abgesehen davon, dass ich ihn in einem Pflanzenteich für nicht sehr angemessen halte) durchaus kontraproduktiv: Er treibt das für die Pflanzenentwicklung notwendige CO2 aus, zudem vertragen viele Wasserpflanzen (z.B. Seerosen) die dauernde Berieselung mit Wasser nicht (gut). 

Was den Pflanzenbesatz betrifft: Sorge einfach für eine möglichst natürliche, ausgewogene Bepflanzung. Und: Am Teich gibt es für mich eigentlich kein "Unkraut". Also vor allem kein penibles Grossreinemachen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

Gut, der Springbrunnen kommt also nicht mehr in den Teich. Im Moment bauen wir aus einem Mörtelkübel und Pflastersteinen eine Art Brunnen, der neben dem Teich steht. Dort wird dann der Springbrunnen seinen Platz erhalten, wenn alles so wird, wie ich es mir vorstelle. Wir haben diesen "Brunnen" nicht in die Erde gegraben, damit Tiere sich nicht darin verirren können. Nun werde ich mal sehen, ob mir diese Variante fertig auch noch gefällt.   
Das Teichwasser ist inzwischen schon viel klarer geworden und ich werde dort wohl nicht weiter eingreifen, da sich meine __ Molche wieder gezeigt haben und ich diese nicht stören möchte.
Ansonten habe ich irrsinnig viele __ Wasserläufer dieses Jahr, fast die ganze Oberfläche ist bedeckt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Molche das regulieren werden?
Inzwischen habe ich auch noch einige Pflanzen ans Ufer gesetzt, so langsam wird das Ganze ein Bild. Und die Unterwasserpflanzen scheinen auch endlich wieder zu kommen. Was ich nicht mehr einsetzen möchte, sind Wasserhyzinthen.
Ich denke, da war ich vom Händler falsch beraten, die gehören nicht in meinen Teich!
Was haltet ihr denn von den (gewaschenen) Kieselsteinen im linken Flachzonenbereich? Sollten die auch wieder raus?

Liebe Grüße,
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
sieht doch gut aus so wie es ist. Mein Wasser ist auch etwas trüb, aber das kenne ich schon von den letzten Jahren. Hat nix mit der Wasserqualität zu tun bei mir.
__ Wasserläufer habe ich wie jedes Jahr nur zwei und warte nun auf den Nachwuchs    . __ Frösche sind auch da, wenn auch noch selten zu entdecken, aber das wird schon.
Die Sache mit den Kieselsteinen würde ich erst mal so lassen. Da musst du beobachten, ob sich viel Mulm bildet und es unansehnlich wird. Zur Not kannst du die Steine ja wieder rausnehmen. Ich hab auch Kiesel versch. Größe im Randbereich und sie "mulmen" nur sehr langsam zu. Dann nehm ich sie raus und spüle sie ab. (Bis jetzt hab ich das in 5 Jahren 1 x gemacht.)


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Silke!
Ja, ich hab den Kies in deinem Teich gesehen. Habe aber mal gelesen, dass Kies in einem naturnahen Teich nichts zu suchen hat.   
Tja, da war er aber schon drin.
Und nun muss ich dafür sorgen, dass endlich der unschöne Rand bedeckt wird. Sieht immer noch alles so unfertig aus. Aber dafür ist das Innenleben sehr befriedigend für den Anfang, finde ich.
Ob die Idee mit dem Brunnen wirklich eine gute idee ist, wird sich wahrscheinlich erst hinterher zeigen. Aber so kann ich den Springbrunnen nutzen, ohne dem Teich und seinen Bewohnern zu schaden.
Ich zeige mal ein Foto mit Zeichnung, wo der Brunnen entstehen soll. Der Kübel steht schon, er muss jetzt nur noch ummauert werden.

hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
ja. das Problem mit dem Rand...
Hab ich bei mir mittlerweile ganz gut im Griff. Teilweise hängen Gräser darüber, dann noch Frauenmantel, die Wurzel, __ Moos usw.
Nur im Winter sieht alles kahl aus, aber da bin ich ja selten im Garten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

Ach ja, Frauenmantel wollte ich ja auch noch besorgen. Mal sehen, wo es den jetzt gibt. Vielen Dank für deine Ideen, du warst mir wie immer eine Hilfe.   

hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2005)

Hallo hexxchen,

was hältst Du von einer Randabdeckung mit flachen Natursteinplatten dort, wo der Rand nicht vollständig von Pflanzen bedeckt werden kann ? Im Grunde so, wie Du die Rasenkante angelegt hast. Der ebene Teichrand bietet sich dafür nahezu an. Pflanzenwurzeln bilden gerne eine Brücke, einen Docht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2005)

Hallo
@Stefan: findest du, daß überall Steine liegen sollten? Ich eigentlich nicht. Bin mehr für natürliches Aussehen. Und wenn dann darüber die Pflanzen wachsen, hast du wieder einen Docht. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß selbst ins Wasser reinhängendes Gras nicht allzuviel Wasser saugt. Im Vergleich zur Verdunstung im Hochsommer sogar sehr wenig. Aber das muß ausprobiert werden.  

@Hexxchen: wenn du einmal Frauenmantel hast, sät er sich gern selbst aus und du brauchst nie mehr welchen nachkaufen. 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2005)

Das mit den Steinplatten habe ich ja schon gemacht (Foto weiter oben), aber dann sind mir die Steine ausgegangen. Ich wollte hierfür nicht extra welche kaufen und warte halt immer, bis ich das passende irgendwo finde.   
Das mit dem "Dochteffekt" ist halb so schlimm, hier regnet es ja ständig.   
Ansonsten finde ich halt, dass es immer noch so unfertig aussieht. Und mit den Schwimmpflanzen war ich auch nicht so gut beraten. Dabei bin ich doch extra zum Fchhändler, der mir auch den Teich verkauft hat. Der wollte mir auch schon alle möglichen Fische aufschwatzen, aber ich denke, das tun sie alle.
Wenn ich jetzt nochmal was dort kaufe, möchte ich gezielt suchen. Also keine falsche Beratung mehr, vonwegen Wasserhyazynthen usw.
Unter Wasser und in der Flachwasserzone ist noch alles kahl. Ich glaube, der __ Froschlöffel regt sich so langsam, aber ansonsten fehlt noch einiges.
An einer Seite lasse ich Sumpfvergissmeinnicht vom Beet ins Wasser wachsen, das gefällt mir gut. Dort habe ich extra auf ein Stück Beetumrandung verzichtet, um einen natürlichen Übergang zu schaffen.
Leider gibt es hier keinen vernünftigen Händler, bei dem man auch mal so beraten wird, dass man nicht im Winter den ganzen Teich mit irgendwelchen empfindlichen Pflänzchen leerräumen muss.  :cry: 

Ich zeige nochmal ein Foto. Dort sieht man schon, wo der Brunnen entsteht. Und die Teile der Randabdeckumg mit Bruchsteinen. Und auch, wo am Brunnen die Vergissmeinnicht bald noch mehr wuchern werden.

Liebe Grüße,
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2005)

Silke schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan: findest du, daß überall Steine liegen sollten? Ich eigentlich nicht.



Hallo Silke,

ich auch nicht  . Ich persönlich hätte sogar einen Fertigteich mit der bekannten Randproblematik vermieden und hätte das Thema nicht. Mit diesem Rand allerdings (ich empfinde ihn als deutlich einfacher als den bekannten Wulstrand) bietet es sich an, ihn lange nicht vollständig, sondern mit grosszügig auf Lücke gesetzten Platten zu verlegen. Dann schimmert weniger Plastik durch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2005)

na, dann sind wir uns ja einig   

@hexxchen: suchst du denn noch Tips für Pflanzen oder wartest du nur, daß sie demnächst wachsen?
Falls dich interessiert, was ich so drin hab, frag einfach. (irgendwo ist auch noch ein thread davon...)

Bei mir geht`s nun endlich mit dem Wachstum los: Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Schwertlilie und __ Bachminze recken sich in die Höhe. Die Fadenalgen belagern wie immer das Sternkraut...  

Werd mal Fotos machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2005)

Ich dachte eigentlich daran, Frauenmantel am Teichrand einzusetzen. Aber wenn der so wuchert, wächst der dann nicht bis in den Rasen? Oder an der anderen Seite ins Blumenbeet? Das wäre dann ja nicht so toll. Außerdem suche ich mehr was in den Faben weiß, blau oder rosa. Obwohl - am Teichrand ist mir eigentlich alles recht.
Wo bekommt man denn günstig Bruchsteine her? Hier ist niergends ein Steinbruch. 
Ach ja, was eignet sich denn für unter Wasser, was wirklich mal ein wenig wuchert? Bei mir ist unter Wasser nix los.  :? 

Liebe Grüße,
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2005)

*re*

Info ist aus einem andern Beitrag gemaust , 
passt aber gerade
8)   
sind auch alle im Album zu SEHEN


Crassula recurva 
__ Nadelkraut 
 sehr empfehlenswert ! macht bei entsprechendem Schnitt 
 schöne "Unterwasserwiesen" 

 Eleocharis acicularis 
 Nadelsimse 
 bei klarem Wasser nett anzuschaun 

 Elodea canadensis 
__ Wasserpest 
 wächst am Anfang meist wie wild, bei Nährstoffarmut später eher schwach 
 im Teich leicht zu händeln , zur Teichpflege empfehlenswert 

 Hippuris vulgaris 
 Tannenwedel 
 sollte immer dabei sein 

 Myriophyllum 
__ Tausendblatt 
 nett bei klarem Wasser 

 Potamogeton crispus (u.a.Potamogeton-arten) 
__ Laichkraut 20 Arten in Mitteleuropa ! 
 sehr empfehlenswert,schöne Unterwasserpflanzen 

 Ranunculus aquatilis 
 Wasser-Hahnenfuss 
 macht im Mai nette "Kirschblüten" auf den Teich 
 im Sommer eher unauffällig  

 Stratiotes aloides 
__ Wasseraloe 
 eher eine Mimose am Teich , Wasserhärte,und ph-Wert müssen stimmen 
 ansonsten ist Frust vorprogrammiert ! 

 8)   
zum Teichrand habe ich noch einen "alten" Beitrag als PDF........... dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
na wenn das nicht reicht   
Außenrum hab ich versch. Gräser, Steingartengewächse, Hostien und ein paar kleinwüchsige Sträucher. __ Farne hätte ich auch gern, ist aber zu sonnig (glaub ich). Damit bekommst du den Rand gut unsichtbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2005)

Boah, das nenne ich ja mal eine Auswahl!   
Vielen Dank euch allen für die guten Vorschläge, jetzt werde ich mal sehen müssen, wo ich diese Pflanzen einkaufen kann. Na ja, wird sich schon was finden, denke ich. manchmal bieten ja auch die Baumärkte was an. Wenn ich aber genau weiß, was ich suche und gezielt auf dir richtigen Pflanzen zugehe, werde ich vielleicht auch bei dem Teichhändler zurecht kommen. Der kann mir ja nichts mehr aufschwatzen, was sich eigentlich für meine Zwecke gar nicht eignet. 
Am besten, ich googel jetzt mal sofort  nach Bildern und schreibe mir die Pflanzennamen auf meinen Einkaufszettel.
Danke euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liebe Grüße vom
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde allerdings bei einem deutschen Papst keine Hostien eingraben, gibt nur Ärger   !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Entschuldigung, das war jetzt voll OT, musste aber einfach heraus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2005)




----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Da würde ich gerne mitlachen, habs aber leider nicht verstanden.   

Eigentlich wollte ich euch ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Teich zeigen. Bei Nacht sieht er doch schon klasse aus, oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Und im Tageslicht betrachtet ist er jetzt auch nicht mehr so kahl. Sieht doch schon gut aus, nicht wahr?
Auch wenn da mal ausnahmsweise wieder mein Springbrunnen, nur mit anderem Aufsatz, tätig war.   
Aber wieso ist das Wasser auf einmal smaragdgrün?    :nixweiss: 

Grüße vom hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo hexxchen,
ich meinte natürlich __ Hosta (=__ Funkien).  

PS: Hostien gehören ja zum Abendmahl. *peinlich peinlich*


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Dass __ Funkien gemeint waren, war mir schon klar. Aber dass die was mit Abendmahl zu tun haben, wusste ich nicht. Wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Hexxchen,

mir würd zu dem Plastikrand noch was anderes einfallen. Entweder du kannst im Gartenbereich __ Günsel und __ Pfennigkraut setzen, die dann langsam den Rand bewuchern, wobei ich nicht so genau weiß, ob die Dochtwirkung dann groß wäre oder aber du bedeckst den Rand mit schönen Hölzern, Rinden oder bräunlichen Steinen (keine weißen, die sehen zu "grabsteinmäßig" aus, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit meinem Moorbeet  ) und siedelst dort Moose an, die du dir aus dem Wald holst. Dort Moose zu "klauen" halte ich für einigermaßen ökologisch korrekt; ich denke, das darf man. Die Moose könntest du dann so plazieren, dass gerade ein wenig von den Steinen oder Hölzern ins Wasser ragt, so dass kein nennenswerter Dochteffekt zustande kommt, sondern die Moose nur feucht genug gehalten werden.
Oder du kaufst dir kleine Schalen, die du auf den Rand stellen kannst und pflanzt dort Bärenfell- oder Blauschwingelgräser, die süße kleine Puschel bilden.
Hmm, das war mein Brain-storming.....
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ja genau Tina, die Mischung aus allem macht es am Ende. Ich hab auch von jedem etwas: Wurzeln, Gräser (Blauschwingel, Bärenfell), __ Pfennigkraut (wuchert aber nicht so dolle),Moose (die saugen ganz schön). Leider sammelt sich im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr Erde am Rand und spült dann bei starkem Regen rein. Da muss ich demnächst wieder die Erde tiefer legen, den Rand freimachen (Dochte beseitigen), um dann den Rand wieder zu verstecken  :? . Das wird ne Plackerei! Hoffentlich sieht`s nicht allzu zerrupft aus danach.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2005)

Hilfe!!! :ertrink:


----------

